# Need some help....



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

...I installed the ground controls sat.
I went yesterday to a shop for an alignment and my car was to low for the ramp....today I went to another shop and the guy asked me if I know the specs for a lower sentra....He told that the specs have to be differente that a non lower sentra...is he right?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The specs are the same.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> The specs are the same.


In other words this guy doesn't know nothing right?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I dont know what his problem is. I do know sometimes it is impossible to get a lowered car into spec without getting extra parts like camber plates or camber bolts(yuk!)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> ...I installed the ground controls sat.
> I went yesterday to a shop for an alignment and my car was to low for the ramp....today I went to another shop and the guy asked me if I know the specs for a lower sentra....He told that the specs have to be differente that a non lower sentra...is he right?



If you have a sears Auto near you take it to them they did mine with no problem and my car was low.. the only thing is they will not offer a warrenty.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are this # right?
left right
camber -1.5 -2.2
Caster 1.9 1.8
Toe 0.11 0.12


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nx2krider93 said:


> If you have a sears Auto near you take it to them they did mine with no problem and my car was low.. the only thing is they will not offer a warrenty.


Yes I have a Sears Auto near me...they told we don't do nothing to cars with suspension mods...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If I were you I would set them like this:
left right
Camber -1.5 -1.5
Caster: Unadjustable
Toe 0 0


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> If I were you I would set them like this:
> left right
> Camber -1.5 -1.5
> Caster: Unadjustable
> Toe 0 0


Thanks


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Yes I have a Sears Auto near me...they told we don't do nothing to cars with suspension mods...




Tell them you will take it without warrenty


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

nx2krider93 said:


> Tell them you will take it without warrenty


OK Thanks


----------

